

The Smartest Man Is Wild about Innovation - daviddumenil
http://blackstone.com/news-views/market-commentary/blog-detail/byron%27s-market-commentary/2015/06/30/the-smartest-man-is-wild-about-innovation

======
daviddumenil
As someone pointed out in a comment for a previous year's article 'The
Smartest Man' is likely George Soros.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Soros](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Soros)

------
daviddumenil
In the two months since the article was published his predictions on Chinese
equity markets, Greece in the Eurozone and Iran look broadly correct.

